# free range in winter?



## crackedegg (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, first winter with my chickens. Will they free range this winter or stay in their coop?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in Wisconsin and free range all winter. My husband plows me a path from the house to the coop so I don't have to trip thru the snow. The chickens stick basically to that path but sometimes wander out if the snow is not to deep.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

You may want to give them an extra cup full of food every day, however mine free range all winter. I have found they get plenty of seeds and other things to eat. When there is snow, they may do like ours did in Maine, and go looking around under trees for things to eat. They always did that in Maine.


----------



## crackedegg (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information!!


----------

